# Pictures of Little Boo, our first goat



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

This is Little Boo napping with my 30 year old stuffed horse









I wanna go play!!









A trip to school









There are more here:
http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l182/ ... uff/Goats/

Enjoy!!
Jamie


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh my goodness that little one is soooo cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What an absolute cutie!!! Congrats on your little boy!


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

So beautiful! I love black head boers. I have 5 all females.

PS I use regular baby bottles for my bottle kids and they are a lot less cumbersome. Fits in your hands much easier.

Congrats!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice looking goat.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

beautiful baby He dose not look like trouble at all! :shades:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AAAAWWWWWWWWW.

How on earth does that baby get that huge nipple in its mouth. We have only bottle fed one baby and she took human baby bottles also.

I bet she was the talk of the school. 

I also just love those black headed ones also.


----------



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

He does great with that nipple. Better than with the baby bottle. We got him a companion nubian buckling (soon to be wether) today. I think we'll try the baby bottle on him, he didn't seem to like the big bottle. He ate about half of his milk this feeding. I think he may have to get used to a new place, new people, etc.

Oh, yes, the talk of the school. We had to take him to 2 other classes to show him off.

Jamie



sweetgoats said:


> AAAAWWWWWWWWW.
> 
> How on earth does that baby get that huge nipple in its mouth. We have only bottle fed one baby and she took human baby bottles also.
> 
> ...


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, he is SO cute!!


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

That's adorable. I have to show my husband the picture of the goat in the house  Love it!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

aaaawwww..... how sweet!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww.....looks like Boo and his "brother" are gonna be best buds! Those ears are just too cute!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very cute goat!! Congrats!!!


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh he is pretty!


----------

